# Just purchased Audi tt MK2 tfsi 1.8 needs repair



## Calzino7 (10 mo ago)

Hi!
I have an Audi TT tfsi 1.8 coupe 2012.
It's been in an accident (cat n).
Passenger seat air bag deployed and door damaged.
After getting advice of a helpful member yesterday...I changed the cut off fuse next to the battery. Before the engine didn't crank at all... Now it cranks but doesn't start. Can anyone advise on what to check/test now please? 
I can try and fix this myself before resorting to calling the auto electrician.
Regards,
C
☺


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Requires a fault scan with a VAG specific scanner, otherwise just guessing & guessing can get expensive.
Cheaper to buy a fault scanner than call in an auto electrician.
Hoggy.


----------



## Calzino7 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for your advice.
I will look into the scanner and get a price from sparky.
Regards,
C


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My recommendation would be OBD Eleven. Gen1 requires Android Gen 2 for iOS 








OBDeleven device - For car Diagnostics Programming Monitoring


OBDEleven Bluetooth device for VW Audi Seat Skoda diagnostics, programming, one-click apps car upgrades, and monitoring




obdeleven.com




Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome try a post in the mk2 section for more help


----------

